# Mixed leaf salad



## smillingjimmyc (Oct 6, 2014)

My first post apart from"introduction". I just gave my hermanns some of a store bought mixed leaf salad and he has gone through it like he had never been fed for a month.It consists of apollo lettuce,red salanova,butterhead lettuce and lambs lettuce. I think the guy I got him off only fed him little gem lettuce along with those little pellet things you get from the pet store. Am i doing right with those lettuces listed above? Before it is mentioned I do intend trying him with dandelion,clover etc when I get the chance.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2014)

That lettuce would not be found here. But, I'll bet you'll be just fine. It is likely something like our "spring" mix in the U.S.


----------



## smillingjimmyc (Oct 6, 2014)

To be honest I,ve never heard of them either!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, that mixture is fine to give to him. Try to find some edible weeds to add to it.


----------



## smillingjimmyc (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

